# I need to get a life!



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2012)

Here I am sitting on the Outer Banks of North Carolina (basking in the sun, mind you) and surfing a woodburning forum.....and they say I have an addiction?


----------



## firebroad (Jun 27, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha!
Scotty, you are right--get off that gizmo and get on the beach!! Shame on you for even bringing the thing with you.
P.S.  I am SO jealous!


----------



## muncybob (Jun 27, 2012)

Gonna be 90 here soon...we'll all wish we were there with you!


----------



## fossil (Jun 27, 2012)

How can you "bask in the sun" underneath an umbrella?


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 27, 2012)

Looks like you are having a great time Scotty. Enjoy. Hey, sense Scotty is conversing with us while on vacation. Let's all have some fun together. Scotty. Make sure at some point while you are there that you have all those kids lie down in the sand and bury them up to their neck. *Or*, you and them do that to your significant other. That sounds better. Let's have a vote. Kids or significant other! What do you guys all say.  Pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 27, 2012)

Kids.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 27, 2012)

Sad to say.... But I would do the same. 

Are you on a tablet? Or mobile (iphone/Droid)?  

I can surf here allday because of my mobile.  I love it. Instant notifications (email).

Looks like a Great time. My Parents are going there in 2 weeks. The Wife, kids, and I are going to Virginia Beach in August.

Have fun and keep the pics coming. I enjoyed the one pic especially. Nice background  (behind wagon).


----------



## smoke show (Jun 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I enjoyed the one pic especially. Nice background  (behind wagon).


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2012)

smoke show said:


>


 LOL Smoke Show!  That's partly why I stay up under the umbrella!


----------



## rottiman (Jun 27, 2012)

nice to keep in touch with the "extended family", LOL, enjoy the beach time.....................


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Are you on a tablet? Or mobile (iphone/Droid)?
> 
> I can surf here allday because of my mobile. I love it. Instant notifications (email).


 Dex I'm on my Droid X2.  I took it to the beach to take pics, and ended up surfing Hearth.com.  Go figure.....lol.... I find myself surfing also when I'm at work (when I am not busy, of course )


----------



## Stax (Jun 27, 2012)

Scotty...ur a copier.  I was doing the same down Ocean City, NJ.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice Scotty, real nice.

I'll be going to Ocean City Maryland in August and I'm sure I'll be peeking on my iphone.

Actually thats why I got an iphone just to stay up to date with my boys!


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 27, 2012)

Very troubling.  Did you load the vehicle up with driftwood for the firepit?  Could have done a beach scrounge to take the edge off... Maybe it would have been the first beach scrounge here.


----------



## Freeheat (Jun 27, 2012)

I will be in Topsail nc in a couple of weeks and can't wait


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 27, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dex I'm on my Droid X2.  I ended up surfing Hearth.com.. I find myself surfing also when I'm at work (when I am not busy, of course )



Me too.... When I am not busy  (Droid Bionic). Love my Mobile. Use it more than my PC or Laptop. I ordered a $40 netbook, thanks to Craig (Webbie). It should be here this week. Because Android OS can be used on it (or so I read). I may use it when I am home... I may not  

Have fun Scotty..


----------



## ScotO (Jun 27, 2012)

Stax said:


> Scotty...ur a copier. I was doing the same down Ocean City, NJ.


 yer the one who gave me the idea, Stax!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 28, 2012)

Egads no! I look for opportunities to leave you guys behind . I'm only around so much this summer because I took summer courses, which I am regretting. Stuck here in winter mode with the old ball and chain.

Plus I hate using internet on the smartphone. I have the cheapest data plan, and leave that $$$ piece of equipment back at the ranch unless it has a job to do. Or I need to play bejeweled blitz 

Enjoy the eastern end of our lovely state.   Watch out for the mosquitoes.  They can carry kids away.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 28, 2012)

Multi-tasking I like to call it...or using your time wisely.
I am always on my DROID..love it and I have an unlimited data plan.
I like to keep you guys close....."Ah...so close yet so far away"..
Enjoy your vacation Scott...


----------



## firebroad (Jun 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Dex I'm on my Droid X2. I took it to the beach to take pics, and ended up surfing Hearth.com. Go figure.....lol.... I find myself surfing also when I'm at work (when I am not busy, of course )


Scotty, this is NOT the sort of surfing you are supposed to be doing!


----------



## ScotO (Jun 28, 2012)

firebroad said:


> Scotty, this is NOT the sort of surfing you are supposed to be doing!


I know, firebroad.......but its easier than REAL surfing.....lol..


----------



## firebroad (Jun 28, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I know, firebroad.......but its easier than REAL surfing.....lol..


 
 So easy, a cat can do it!


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 28, 2012)

Did you bury the wife yet? Just a picture of her with her head sticking out of the sand will suffice.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Did you bury the wife yet?



That doesn't sound good!


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Did you bury the wife yet?



That doesn't sound good!


----------



## ironpony (Jun 28, 2012)

Did you bury the wife yet?


people ask me that all the time..

around Halloween anyway


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a good place to be on a 90 degree day (in more than one way).


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 28, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> That doesn't sound good!


  You guys from Long Island. Your always good for a laugh Boss. You were only joking. Right Boss? B b b boss?


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 28, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> You guys from Long Island. Your always good for a laugh Boss. You were only joking. Right Boss? B b b boss?



Uhh, dats lawng ilend and da no I ain't jokin. You gat a problem wit dat?
And da leave the buryin to us ok?!
LOL

what just cause I'm Italian and from long island  I gotta be a 
Good fellow? I'm not like that but I know a guy!


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 28, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> Uhh, dats lawng ilend and da no I ain't jokin. You gat a problem wit dat?
> And da leave the buryin to us ok?!
> LOL
> 
> ...


 
  Good to know the right people.  Do you have a good amount of wood split and drying well for this year?

Scotty. What else you doin down there? I know your working out. Your arms must be ripped from all those twelve ounce curls your doing.  Give those pythons a rest. Will ya?


----------



## ScotO (Jun 28, 2012)

Guys I buried the wife many times since we've been here........not in the sand but nonetheless .  You dirty minded bass turdz.......


----------



## ScotO (Jun 28, 2012)

Some more pix.  A couple of a nice evening  at twilight,  a couple of my lovely daughter flying her kite on the beach, and one of me and "da' boss" taken just now, waiting for our table at a nice restaurant ....


----------



## Gasifier (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a beautiful place, beautiful wife, great kids, and a great vacation. Enjoy. Do some relaxing for the rest of us. I have four days off right now and I am trying to relax a little with some cold beers later in the evening. After I get all the work around the house done in the day and early evening time. Not enough time in the day. It seems strange for me this year. I am moving wood around in the summer. I move a little in every three days or so. I am heating my hot water with one fire a day in the boiler. No sense burning oil when you don't have to.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks awesome, man.  I love water.  Good for you and the whole family.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 30, 2012)

Final sunset on the way home last evening.  We left OBX around 6:00pm and didn't get home til 4:30am this morning thanks to some WICKED storms in Virginia.   Trees down all over I-95 and RT 17all the way from Richmond to Winchester,  WV.  ONE FELL ACROSS A CAR OUT IN FRONT OF US Took us 7hrs to get there last weekend and over 10hrs to get home last night!  Counted our blessings when we got home.....


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 30, 2012)

Vacations can be exhausting...
Sometimes you need a vacation from the vacation..
Glad you made it home safely.I think BB is without power from that storm.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks like a great time...Glad you got home safe!

Welcome back to the real world!


----------

